# Rhino Instructions Needed



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

HI guys 

One of my customers needs a set of rhino instructions for her son with learning problems, and i dont have any as i recycle all the paper and card from the kits.

Can anyone help me by emailing me a scanned copy for the boy?

I know this isnt exactly above the law but i dont want the lad to miss out on building his first rhino.

my email is 
[email protected]


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Here

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=181
Tell him not to follow the cutting and stuff. But the main partes of assembling a Rhino are there.


----------



## -xecutioner- (Dec 23, 2007)

thats a good guide.


----------

